
Early numbers show surprisingly high iPad browser share - Anon84
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/early-numbers-show-surprisingly-high-ipad-browser-share.ars
======
BoppreH
The iPad browser share is 0.03%.

iPhone has 0.51%, BlackBerry 0.04% and Android 0.07%.

The graphic in the article doesn't have any percentages (!) and the article is
kinda hard to skim down, so here's the raw numbers.

~~~
mrshoe
The article is quite short, but those of you who choose not to read it should
know the actual numbers quoted:

The iPhone's share is 0.51% (not 0.051%), the iPod Touch has 0.11%, and the
iPad has 0.03%.

That means iPhone OS has a total of 0.65%, Android and Windows Mobile each
have 0.07% (not 0.05%), and Blackberry has 0.04%.

~~~
BoppreH
My bad, it's corrected now.

------
justinchen
This got me to check our stats and I'm surprised to see that of all our Safari
visits, only 50% come from the Mac, with iPhone making up 25% and Android 14%.
iPad is .4% right now.

------
Terretta
Surprisingly? What, people thought it could only be used to run approved apps?

